# Change CVT ATF - do I need new filter and/or gasket?



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi guys
I'm planing to change the ATF from my C5 A6 (2002) 3.0 CVT - The car has only 65K miles but there is a slight judder that I would like to eliminate.
I read about the process in my Bentley manual and online (http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4552). It seems like a pretty complicated procedure since I'll need to monitor the temperature of the gearbox through s/w, to have a "special tool to change the fluid and to use only very specific audi fluid.
I heard that Napa sells a tool that will do the job and I'm ready to place an order with genuineaudiparts.com for 5 lit of Audi G052 180 A2 ATF (among other things).
Has anyone here have experience with ATF fluid change in CVTs?
Is there a filter that I need to change, and if yes what's the part number?
I noticed that there is a shop online selling a kit with gasket and filter - but they don't sell anything for the CVT (and they are using their own brand fluids).
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Did you change your CVT atf yet? Regarding getting the right amount of fluid, you'll just need to measure the amount of drain then fill in with the same amount of ATF. I just changed my ATF on my 530i but it should be similar to other European cars as well; there is a drain & fill plug. Drop the pan & change the filter inside. When you drop the pan, extra 1.5L came out.

After the initial fill. You'll start the engine and move the gear selector and run thru all of the gears several times and pause in between. While the engine is still running, pump in additional fluid until the fluid runs out. Just pay attention to the amount of drain should be close to the fill and use the same factory fluid. It's no rocket science.


----------



## wob2541 (Nov 9, 2006)

Shawn99/30V said:


> After the initial fill. You'll start the engine and move the gear selector and run thru all of the gears several times and pause in between. While the engine is still running, pump in additional fluid until the fluid runs out. Just pay attention to the amount of drain should be close to the fill and use the same factory fluid. It's no rocket science.


he is exactly correct on the steps ... make sure to have some one with you when you do the final step of pumping the additional fluid when having the engine running and also level the car on 4 jack stands so that you dont have fluid comeing out because of the shape on the pan , you will see what am talking about :laugh: also dont forget to get the pump so it can be easy for you to pump the fluid in to the pan it should take you 2-4 hrs depending our your skills :laugh: good luck


----------

